# Other Animals > Other Pets >  How About Them Geckos

## tattooed81

How about them geckos anyone here have any other than me I have 2 leopard geckos there great.

----------


## Billy

I guess it might not count, but there are countless Mediterranian Geckos living at the outside of my apartment complex. They eat bugs attracted to the lights outside my apartment. I also put dishes of mealworms out for them several nights a week. I love seeing them on my windows.
I do want to get a leo gecko, and might soon.

----------


## Kurt

I don't have any geckos at the moment, but I have had several in the past. I have had _Phelsuma madagascariensis grandis_, _Phelsuma lineata_, _Phelsuma quadriocellata_, _Gekko gecko_, _Hemidactylus frenatus_, _Lygodactylus luteopicturatus_, _Eublepharis macularius_, & _Hemitheconyx caudicinctus_. The only lizard I have now is a skink, _Riopa fernandi_.

----------


## John Clare

Geckos are curious looking things but don't really interest me.  There are Med Geckos outside my house too.  I even have a photo of a pair mating.

----------


## tattooed81

Yeah them med geckos are here also but you rarely see them they haven`t established themselves in Va very well yet but there here and they will be doing what geckos do and we all know what that is

----------


## justin shockey

i want one but cant get it rite now

----------


## Kurt

> there here and they will be doing what geckos do and we all know what that is


Yeah, sell car insurance!

----------


## Billy

> yeah, sell car insurance!


 
LOL. And some people I know say that salesmen aren't cold blooded.

----------


## tattooed81

I named one of them Geico lol.,!¿

----------


## Kurt

Cute.

----------


## Jumpshot724

I was never too interested in Geckos, then a few weeks ago my girlfriend decided she wanted some after her mom refused to let her get a puppy. She got 2 Leos, "Blinkin" (m) and "Boo" (f). I LOVE them!! They have the coolest eyes I've ever seen, what seems like a permanent smile, and within 2 weeks they started to recognize my girlfriend's voice and now they even respond to it.

They're like little cats too in the way they wag their tails!!

----------


## Kurt

I like how they only poo in one spot. Makes clean up a breeze.

----------


## tattooed81

Yeah that's great there little poo dittles are always in one corner and even if you had 10 of them in there they would all use the same corner

----------


## Kurt

That I didn't know as I only had the one leo.

----------


## justin shockey

geckos well i just got one tattooed on my four arm

----------


## tattooed81

I just got FrogForum.net like the banner tattooed on my A*s :EEK!:

----------


## Kurt

Cool. If you could get a pic of it, I think most of us would like to see it.

----------


## Username

I have a Leo too, Shes 8 Years old, shes so great and is very active, She broke her Personal Record of eating 21 Crickets today, *Sniff* Im so proud  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kerry1968

I have a baby crested gecko, so sweet. I think they're the best geckos, beautiful eyes, with gorgeous 'eyelashes'! I'm not keen on the type with a 'fat' tail.

I love geckos that have 'sticky' feet too, they hang onto you and the way he sits on your finger and curls his tail round, so sweet! 

Anyway, enough gushing, girly stuff! Do you think I love my gecko?

----------


## Kurt

Nah! LOL

----------


## Tom

I have two too  :Big Grin:

----------


## jclee

I have to admit that I am a fan of the gecko. I had Bibron's Geckos, Banded Geckos, a Flying Gecko and a Tokay Gecko back in the late 90s, before my landlord evicted them all, (which is a long story that boils down to a basic miscommunication -- I asked if I could have "tanked animals," and he said yes.  Once he saw what kind of animals I had, set up in 16 tanks throughout the apartment, he changed his mind and sent them packing.)

Now, I've got 2 Leopard Geckos (and a much nicer, absentee landlord). I uploaded a couple of pics, but there are more on my profile.

----------


## Kurt

Do you know what I love about leos? They poop in the same spot every time, makes maintainence very easy.

----------


## Jace

Some great pictures.  I honestly don't know much about geckos but I've seen several at the petstore and they are full of personality.  Do they do better in a pair or by themselves?  Which type of gecko would be best for a beginner?

----------


## Kerry1968

I would reccommend (sp?) a crested gecko.

The tiny one we have is a first foray into the world of reptiles. Not only is he a cute little divil but is very easy to look after.

You need a vivarium in which you can keep the humidity quite high (don't ask me the humidity percentage) we use a coco-bark type of substrate and keep it moist and he is misted every day. Plenty of climb-able plant cover, a viv thats taller rather than longer as they're arboreal and a temperature range between 70 - 80 degrees. They actually do well at cooler temperatures and suffer from heat stress if the temperature is too high. If it drops too low in the Winter you can place a small heat mat on the side of the tank.

They are nocturnal so no need for any special lighting and omniverous so they will eat crickets and other insects. They are also fruit eaters in the wild and to replace this in captivity most people use a MRP (meal replacement powder). I have yet to see my little one eat the fruit paste, but will devour as many crickets as I give him!

Other than the food issue I would say they are easy pets to keep, once you have the right conditions, but bear in mind we've only had ours for about 3 weeks!

Perhaps someone else will give you more input on crested geckos or another type of gecko.

----------


## Jace

Thanks Kerry-that was very helpful.  The more I read and learn about them, the more I want one.  However, the price tags on the geckos around here are rather steep, so it probably won't happen right away  :Frown: .

----------


## Julia

> i like how they only poo in one spot. Makes clean up a breeze.


agreed!  :d

----------


## EmilyK

I breed crested geckos. They're one of my favorite animals. Mine eat MRP without issues. I only feed crickets a couple times a month so they don't get used to getting them all the time. They're insanely easy to keep. I use papertowel on the bottom of their cages.

I will post pictures of them after I find my camera...

----------


## cricketfrog30

i got got 1 rainwater and 1 regular :Big Grin:

----------


## Hylahouse

I hav a male juvie crested gecko and two leopard geckos thinking about getting some leaf tails and some frog eyed geckos.

----------


## Amphibians

My first and only reptile is a Ptychozoon kuhli. He is very cool, I love how he can climb the walls of the tank so easily. He has one of those magnetic water dishes high up on the side that he loves. He's terribly fast and aggressive so hes more of a show pet but I like it that way, most of my pets dont really want to be bothered (scorpions, tarantulas). I have even seen him glide, on the two occasions he escaped, hes so fast! He also hunts crickets like a dinosaur, its very fun to watch. Very cool species, I've also always wanted a tokay, no room right now. someday!

----------


## zeppsmomma

I have two Crested Geckos with hopefully many more in the future!

----------


## Eel Noob

Crested geckos make great first time pets. I would recommend staying away from baby foods and feed Crested gecko diets instead.




> I have two Crested Geckos with hopefully many more in the future!


Definitely see more cresties in your future :Big Grin: 


Used to keep geckos till I traded them last month

2x crested 
1x pictus

Here's a few pix of them :Frown: 

male crested unfired


Same gecko as above just fired up



male pictus gecko


female crested


.cute picture when I first got her


.

----------


## Jace

There is a male crested gecko in a petshop close to my house...I go in a couple of times a week and check up on him.  I have two Leopard Geckos at the moment, but he is definitely on my "want it now" list...if I only had the room.

----------


## Buck Rogers

> Bibron's Geckos


Which species of Bibron, was it this kind?




We find tons of these when we go on herping trips and they are always so much fun to play with when you catch them, but some of them have one hell of a nasty bite.

I have a normal female and a het lavender albino male and they such a pleasure to keep.

Male:



Female:



I have to constantly separate them or this happens:

----------


## googie

Jace:

I have two Cresties.  They are super easy to care for.  The only problem is that you generally can never have two males together as they will eventually fight.  If you buy your Cresties when they are young, you will have to wait to tell their gender.  Males develop a large hemipenal pouch at the base of their tales.  I have heard that they are super easy to breed as well, yet have not attempted this.  Your tank set up should be taller than it it is long, as they are largely arboreal, although I have one who prefers to stay low on his log.
Feeding is easy.  I would agree with the others that straight baby food is not the best.  I generally mix it with a supplement (Crested gecko specific).  I also give crickets gut loaded and dusted once a week.  Heavy misting generally provides the H2O.  Be careful with their tail as they will detach, yet DO NOT grow back with Cresties.

----------


## nana

I have a hot female leopard gecko who has the worst reputation ever but is gorgeous. I also have african fat tail gecko's. I am hunting for a barking gecko at the moment but none about  :Frown: 

 I have blue led lights in their vivs so I can watch them at night hunting its amazing. As was said before its so easy to clean up as well since they poop in the same place all the time. If I could fit anymore vivs in my house would get more  :Smile:

----------


## zeppsmomma

> Crested geckos make great first time pets. I would recommend staying away from baby foods and feed Crested gecko diets instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely see more cresties in your future
> 
> 
> Used to keep geckos till I traded them last month
> 
> ...


You were right, I just got in a beautiful red spot dalmation a few days ago.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

